# Need a Job to Support my Master's in SG



## mind_rocket (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi World, 

I am looking for a decent Job in SG to support myself and my studies in my stay in Singapore to complete my 3 years Master's degree in NTU. I have 4 years of BPO and Call center Management and training experience and I was a part time college Professor in a University in the Philippines. 

I will be in Singapore to meet up with NTU professors on July 24th until August 1st. I do not have any pass yet. I want to secure a job first. I have already applied on-line but I want to ensure that I have a list of companies who are open for a foreign employee. 

Please help me.

Thanks, 

whimsical philosopher


----------



## trust (Sep 12, 2008)

Can foreign students work in Singapore?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you planning on having a student visa or a work visa? Most countries let students work a limited number of hours, but usually not enough to live on.


----------

